#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Aussie needs a holiday visa for his Lao girl.

## Jollyroj

Hi all,
I have been told there is a place in Bangkok we can go to apply for an Australian holiday visa for my Lao girlfriend.
A name and address of such building would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Fondles

So joining TD to post the question was easier than punching "australia tourist visa Thailand" into google.

First entry is Australia Visa Information - Thailand - Home Page, they should be able to assist.

----------


## Mid

> I have been told there is a place in Bangkok we can go to apply for an Australian holiday visa for my Lao girlfriend.


Home - Australian Embassy

37 South Sathorn Road, Bangkok - Telephone: 02 344 6300 - Fax: 02 344 6593

----------


## Jollyroj

Geez Fondles you're a sarcastic one aren't you. Maybe I have already done a shitload of research and decided I would like to hear from genuine people who have walked the line, instead of going down all the government avenues. 
Sure glad you were the first to answer.!!

----------


## Mid

> I would like to hear from genuine people who have walked the line, instead of going down all the government avenues.


Here is the straight answer ,

Australia Visa Information - Thailand - Home Page

----------


## 9999

Aussie embassy mate, it's a piece of piss just make sure you have your shit together.

----------


## 9999

mrs actually used this mob, as they do it through the ticket bookings. But yeah, you can also just rock up the the Aussie Embassy with all your shit and form filled out. It's all pretty straight forward. Not sure about the Laos applying from Thailand though. It took about a week after applying to have passport back with visa stapled inside.

Australia Visa Information - Thailand - Home Page

----------


## aging one

I dont know what the rules are but carrying a Laos Passport, this might be easier.

Home - Australian Embassy

----------


## Jollyroj

Thanks to all will give it a shot on thursday. I'm pretty sure I have all I need but just wondering if I need a birth certificate for myself as I am the sponsor or will my passport be sufficient?

----------


## 9999

passport is fine mate. More important is a decent bank balance.

Rather than the 'sponsorship' route I got letters of invitation from family back home, accounting for accomodation, which is the bulk of what you need to show you can cover.

----------


## kingwilly

Don't forget health insurance while she's there.

----------


## 9999

we got a 3 month visa but 60 day tickets and insurance for the mrs.

----------


## Jollyroj

> Rather than the 'sponsorship' route I got letters of invitation from family back home, accounting for accomodation, which is the bulk of what you need to show you can cover.


Thanks 9999 good advice will get the old man to send a letter via email today.

----------


## 9999

no worries if you can show plane ticket and accommodation covered she won't need to show a big balance on top of that. It also helps if you can prove they have something to come back to, like a job or business.

----------


## Jollyroj

> if you can show plane ticket


Yeah good idea regarding the plane ticket but if the visa doesn't get approved for whatever reason I'm out of pocket. If he mentions it I'll buy it on the spot in his office.

----------


## 9999

Yep you don't want to be out of pocket. That link above though, usually know your odds and won't process anything they think won't get through, and tell you why.

If this place: Australia Visa Information - Thailand - Home Page accept it, it should really be just a formality, same as the embassy.

The Mrs hammered them with info, photos and all sorts of shit, and they gave most of it back before sending on to the embassy.

----------


## Fondles

> Aussie embassy mate, it's a piece of piss just make sure you have your shit together.


Nah embassy wont do fuck all, they do not directly accept visa applications.  ya need to apply at VFS which is a few kilometres further down south sathorn road.

----------


## Vientianeboy

YOu would be far better off applying for a Tourist visa in Vientiane rather than in Bangkok. The  Australian Embassy in Bangkok is definitely not a "piece of piss", (sic) as mentioned by one poster. I would suspect that the Australian Embassy in Krungthep would not process an application for a Lao citizen anyway. Do NOT book your plane ticket before obtaining the visa. If you take out travel insurance here in Vientiane you will be able to obtain a refund if your friend does not get her visa. By the way, visas for Australia are NOT "stapled" into a passport - they are a full page visa which is affixed into the passport.

It helps to have a number of details prepared eg
pictures of the two of you together over a period of time, evidence that she has her own means of support, a joint bank account if you have one, a letter from her Naiban - the village mayor, the family book, a statement that you will support her for the duration she wishes to spend there, health insurance. A letter of invitation is not a bad idea. You will also need to show copies of your financial details showing that you have the means to support her. (Bank statements etc)
 You will find the embassy here far more accommodating than in Krungthep.

----------


## Fondles

> YOu would be far better off applying for a Tourist visa in Vientiane rather than in Bangkok. The  Australian Embassy in Bangkok is definitely not a "piece of piss", (sic) as mentioned by one poster. I would suspect that the Australian Embassy in Krungthep would not process an application for a Lao citizen anyway. Do NOT book your plane ticket before obtaining the visa. If you take out travel insurance here in Vientiane you will be able to obtain a refund if your friend does not get her visa. By the way, visas for Australia are NOT "stapled" into a passport - they are a full page visa which is affixed into the passport.
> 
> It helps to have a number of details prepared eg
> pictures of the two of you together over a period of time, evidence that she has her own means of support, a joint bank account if you have one, a letter from her Naiban - the village mayor, the family book, a statement that you will support her for the duration she wishes to spend there, health insurance. A letter of invitation is not a bad idea. You will also need to show copies of your financial details showing that you have the means to support her. (Bank statements etc)
>  You will find the embassy here far more accommodating than in Krungthep.


I got my missus a tourist visa to OZ in BKK and other than an invitation letter we provided zero extra information outside the actual application requirements, her passport was sent back after 3 days with the visa notification attached.

all in all I would suggest it was very much piss easy to obtain visa for my missus at BKK.

----------


## 9999

> The Australian Embassy in Bangkok is definitely not a "piece of piss", (sic) as mentioned by one poster. I would suspect that the Australian Embassy in Krungthep would not process an application for a Lao citizen anyway.


It is a peice of piss. I've done it. Are you sure Laos people can't apply at the Aussie BKK embassy (via VPS service)? why not? Does Laos have an Aussie embassy? If so, the OP should apply in Laos. Good luck with that.

What is the reasoning behind not being able to apply for a tourist visa outside of your country? Or is that just a guess?

I know an Indian guy that got granted a tourist visa applied for in Thailand.

----------


## 9999

> Do NOT book your plane ticket before obtaining the visa.


Great advice. They're so onto it, that even the private airlines won't accept your ticket without a visa.

----------


## Vientianeboy

"Does Laos have an Aussie embassy? If so, the OP should apply in Laos. Good luck with that."
Yes, of course they do.

----------


## 9999

Oh, my bad, I didn't think Australia had an embassy just a consulate. We did build that bridge that the thankless fuckers make me pay to cross. Piece of piss for Thais, maybe not so for Laos.

Would be interesting to know though, if embassies do accept visas from residents of countries other than that of where the embassy is located. Technically I don't think it should make a difference.

It's common for westerners to apply for visas outside of their own country (Laos for eg.)

----------


## aging one

> If so, the OP should apply in Laos. Good luck with that.


Hence my link to the Australian Embassy in Vientiane in post 8.  :Smile:

----------


## 9999

^ Silly me I thought that was a link to the embassy in Thailand. Why does Australia have a full blown embassy in a backwater like Laos? What's next, Bhutan?  :Smile: 

But yeah probably best for the OP to get his Mrs to apply from Laos embassy, but that may not be practicle (If she's living in BKK for example).

There's no reason why the Aussie embassy in BKK (via VPS) wouldn't take the application. An embassy is considered part of that country, so it should make no difference. They ship them off to Australia to get processed anyway. And like I said, it worked for an Indian guy I know. Westerners are always applying for visas at embassies outside their home country.

I think if applying in Laos is a problem, the OP should call immigration in Australia via skype. It costs just a few dollars and the call centre staff are helpful and know their stuff.

----------


## Fondles

> They ship them off to Australia to get processed anyway.


You sure about that ?

Me and the missus fronted VFS on a monday morning and she had her passport mailed back to her 3 days later with visa verification note attached. 

If it was sent to OZ surely it would take longer, or are aussies just that awesome !!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Quote: Originally Posted by 9999 View Post They ship them off to Australia to get processed anyway. You sure about that ?


The memorys a bit fucked now from all that beerlao  but her indoors has had 3 tourist visas issued in vientiane at the aussie embassy, and i seem to recall at least 1 of them was issued in Aussie embassy Hanoi, Likewise for her spouse visa ,

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by 9999 View Post They ship them off to Australia to get processed anyway. You sure about that ?
> 
> 
> The memorys a bit fucked now from all that beerlao  but her indoors has had 3 tourist visas issued in vientiane at the aussie embassy, and i seem to recall at least 1 of them was issued in Aussie embassy Hanoi, Likewise for her spouse visa ,


So all were issued in country and passport was not shipped to OZ .

----------


## Vientianeboy

"They ship them off to Australia to get processed anyway"
Not from Vientiane they don't. They are processed in Vientiane and it generally only takes 2 days.
As for the Aust Embassy being here, Lao is hardly a backwater. there are 2 large mining companies here as well as a number of other large businesses; there is also a business organisation. The Australian ambassador speaks perfect Lao.
You pay less for your visa than most foreigners. Canadians pay the most.
I am pretty sure that a Lao would have to apply in Vientiane. You would certainly need the family book.

----------


## 9999

> If it was sent to OZ surely it would take longer, or are aussies just that awesome !!


Ours took 7 days, with a weekend and (Australian) public holiday in between. Technically the embassy in Australian territory anyway, but the package we got returning Thai passport and visa approval, along with daughter's new passport, for some reason I thought it came from Australia, forget why. But we are pretty awesome!

Does the embassy actually make passports? I thought they could only be made in Australia.

----------


## 9999

> As for the Aust Embassy being here, Lao is hardly a backwater. there are 2 large mining companies here as well as a number of other large businesses; there is also a business organisation.


 :Very Happy:  I knew you would bite at the backwater referral.

----------


## 9999

> You pay less for your visa than most foreigners. Canadians pay the most.


Yeah, it is a bit cheaper for Aussies. Gotta wonder how they come up with the different pricing according to country. What do they have against canucks?

----------


## 9999

> 1 of them was issued in Aussie embassy Hanoi, Likewise for her spouse visa ,


I was told by the immigration call centre in Australia that spouse visas are sent to the office in Australia and put under the microscope (I'm not sure about tourist visas looks like I was wrong about them processing in Aust, but what about passports?)

----------


## Vientianeboy

Touris visas are issued in country. One year visas, study visas and spouse visas take much longer and are issued in Australia.
Australians pay less because because of the work done on the FB. Swiss pay nothing because of the clinic they sponsor at the mother child hospital. Canadians get charged the most because their visas cost so much for Lao citizens.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Like i said , all a bit fuzzy now the details  (Burp), but since ive been here ive had to replace my pasport 3 times and ive applied for and received aussie passports for my 2 kids plus the tourist visas and spouse visa for Mrs BLD  I definately remember getting fucked about by some bint in the hanoi embassy over what should of been a fairly trivial thing , so they do farm some of the paper  work out to nearby embassys. Lazy Cunts , whats all that about then ?

----------


## Fondles

> Does the embassy actually make passports? I thought they could only be made in Australia.


Pretty sure they are done in Canberra, from memory when I got a new one at the beginning of the year it took 4 weeks.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I dont see why the embassy here  (Laos) couldnt issue one . im guessing now that the new ones are chipped in the middle page then they have all the info they need , it was either my passport replacement or one of my kids that the issuing from Hanoi gave me grief, ill see if i can find the email from the officious viet [at][at][at][at], i usually keep that kind of stuff

----------


## 9999

> Pretty sure they are done in Canberra, from memory when I got a new one at the beginning of the year it took 4 weeks.


I think passports are. That would explain why I thought the tourist visa came from Aus. - they sent both the daughter's passport and Mrs visa in the same package, certified express Australian mail, 7 days later. They do make you pay through the arse though so a bit of service is nice. hiccuppp.

----------


## 9999

> I dont see why the embassy here (Laos) couldnt issue one .


Yeah from what we've discussed it seems apparent that any embassy can issue a tourist visa.

----------


## 9999

> im guessing now that the new ones are chipped in the middle page then they have all the info they need


I'm guessing Laos is such a 3rd world muck hole that they don't even have the technology to read the chips  ::spin:: 

I remember crossing the bridge we built and the elec. went down and they processed visas (at night) by candle light  :rofl:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I remember crossing the bridge we built and the elec. went down and they processed visas (at night) by candle light


 LOL
they keep the power on these days,

----------


## 9999

^ This was last year. You know that power plant across from immigration? Well, there was a storm, and a tree fell bang smack in the middle of the power station! Saw it happen.

----------


## Vientianeboy

It seems to me that Thailand is far more of a muck hole than Lao. At least we don't have a Voldemort.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> a Voldemort.


 excuse my ignorance vientianeboy but whats a Voldemort?

----------


## 9999

Don't worry about VB he's just some junky that hangs around the night spots of the seedy areas. Voldemort must be one of the new drugs they are so supportive of over there  ::spin::

----------


## Vientianeboy

A Voldemort is "he who must not be named". I am sure you know that Voldemort is the evil character from Harry Potter. He is referred to as in the first sentence of this post.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Don't worry about VB he's just some junky that hangs around the night spots of the seedy areas. Voldemort must be one of the new drugs they are so supportive of over there


 excellent ,
i know a good dodgy pharmacy i,ll nip down and get some i reckon

----------


## Jollyroj

so fellas, didn't get the tourist visa(not happy). i spoke to the pen pushing nazi the other day and he reckons because the missus said she worked on her fathers farm and could not prove it, with bank deposits etc, he was sceptical......fuckwit! Also because the missus studied salon school in Bangkok for a year starting july 2010 and didn't provide certificates for that, he was wondering why she spent so much time in Thailand....anyway he rang her and asked her why and she told him but the dopey prick didn't believe her.ggrrrrrrr. Fucked up my whole chrissy plans. 

So next year I will be applying for the prospective marriage visa..

----------


## Vientianeboy

Where did you go? Bangkok or Vientiane? Did you show pictures of the two of you together; joint bank accounts? We did say make sure all your papers are in order. If the former, I did warn you. Now she will have the fact that she has had one visa refused against her name in her records. Anyway it is  be wise after the event - I am sorry to hear that the visa was refused.

----------


## Jollyroj

> Where did you go? Bangkok or Vientiane? Did you show pictures of the two of you together; joint bank accounts? We did say make sure all your papers are in order. If the former, I did warn you. Now she will have the fact that she has had one visa refused against her name in her records. Anyway it is be wise after the event - I am sorry to hear that the visa was refused.


Thanks for the concern Vientianeboy and the warning but I was assured by the missus that she had enough paperwork because all her friends had told her it was... "EASY"( knew from all the posts on TD that this would not be the case). Everything was good regarding my side of things and pictures were included too but we don't have a joint bank account yet.
Anyway I have simmered down a bit now and ready for the next step, applying for a marriage license in Vientiane soon. :durh:

----------

